# Epson DTG Print Heads



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*Epson R1800 = Epson Part # F158000*
*Epson R1900 = Epson Part # F186000*
*Epson R2200 = Epson Part # F138040*
*Epson R2400 = Epson Part # F158010*
*Epson 4400/4800/7400/7800/9800* *= Epson Part # F160010*
*Epson 4880/7880 = Epson Part # F187000*
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## CartelCC (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Dan. Im in the market for a new Printer head for my DTG Viper. Can i use any of the heads you have mentioned above and do you have any recommendations where i may purchase one at a reasonable price?
Thanks
Rob


----------



## CartelCC (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Dan. Im in the market for a new Printer head for my DTG Viper. Can i use any of the heads you have mentioned above and do you have any recommendations where i may purchase one at a reasonable price?
Thanks
Rob


----------

